# [ebay] EOS 1Ds, kann das seriös ein?



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. August 2003)

Tach,

da ich immer mal wieder nach Sachen suche, die ich mir sowieso nicht leisten kann, stieß ich auf folgende Auktion:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2945534850&category=26073 

Ich hab auch schon welche mit Startpreis € 1,- gesehen. Auch wenn man die Kameras in Japan deutlich billiger bekommt, der Preis ist doch dubios, oder?


----------



## Double M (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caleb _
> *Tach,
> 
> da ich immer mal wieder nach Sachen suche, die ich mir sowieso nicht leisten kann, stieß ich auf folgende Auktion:
> ...



hmm, bei mir kommt ein "ungültiger artikel" screen


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. August 2003)

Jo is weg, war wohl nicht seriös


----------



## Beppone (12. August 2003)

Hi zusammen, habe auch einmal eine
EOS 1Ds für ca. 6.500,- ersteigert, naiv wie ich war. Die Kontaktaufnahme mit dem angeblich in Österreich befindlichen Verkäufer, der aber nur Englisch sprach, scheiterte, nachdem ich darauf bestand, das Teil persönlich abzuholen.

Daraufhin sensibilisiert fand und finde ich laufend ähnliche Angebote, besonders beliebt sind auch Apples Powerbooks G4 17" usw.

Interessant ist auch, daß die unzähligen positiven Bewertungen meist innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit Billigartikeln entstanden...

Letztendlich gekauft habe ich dann meine D1s in Deutschland, zwar für deutlich mehr Geld, aber persönlich und ohne schwitzen 

Immer Augen auf...

Beppone


----------



## DLDS (2. Oktober 2003)

es gibt auf ebay einige seriöse Händler aus Japan. Die zum Beispiel die D1X für super Preise anbieten. Die kommen sogar innerhalb 4 Tagen hier in Deutschland an 

Nur der Zoll haut noch ein bisschen drauf und du hast nur eine gültige Garantie in Japan.

Die Kameras sind jedoch ohne Mäkel und haben die aktuelle Firmware (bsp. D100)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Oktober 2003)

@DLDS: Ist ja nett, dass du dich in dem Forum hier beteiligst, aber deswegen musst du nicht zu jedem alten Thread etwas sagen. Danke.


----------



## DLDS (4. Oktober 2003)

doch 
besonders solche wo noch etwas zu gesagt werden muss !


----------

